# 1001 cities of France and Navarre: the ultimate tour!



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

From Central European to tropical, from Atlantic to Mediterranean, from mountain to coastal, from global metropolises to regional hubs, the incredible diversity of urban landscapes in France all in one thread! I discovered this extravagant mix of pictures in a Wikipedia article last night and thought people here would love the pics. I post the pictures randomly as they appear in the article. Enjoy this most dizzying tour of French cities!

*Paris*









*Lyon*









*Marseille*









*Lille*









*Toulouse*


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

*Nice*









*Nantes*









*Strasbourg*









*Montpellier*









*Bordeaux*


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

*Rouen*









*Rennes*









*Reims*









*Le Havre*









*Lens*


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

*Saint-Etienne*









*Toulon*









*Saint-Denis de La Réunion*









*Grenoble*









*Angers*


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

*Dijon*









*Brest*









*Nouméa*









*Nîmes*









*Le Mans*


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

*Aix-en-Provence*









*Clermont-Ferrand*









*Tours*


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

*Limoges*









*Fort-de-France*


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

*Orléans*









*Mulhouse*









*Caen*









*Avignon*









*Nancy*


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

*Amiens*









*Metz*









*Dunkirk*









*Besançon*









*Perpignan*


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

*Valenciennes*









*Poitiers*









*Pointe-à-Pitre*









*Bayonne*









*Béthune*


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

*Saint-Pierre*









*Pau*









*Annecy*









*Troyes*









*Arras*


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

*Gustavia*









*Montbéliard*









*Nanterre*









*Calais*









*La Rochelle*


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

*Thionville*









*Saint-Pierre de La Réunion*









*Quimper*









*Béziers*









*Colmar*


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

*Boulogne-sur-Mer*









*Valence*









*Ajaccio*









*Bourges*


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

France is absolutely beautilful, so many nice places.


----------



## ludometz (Dec 28, 2008)

very nice thread and pictures, just the best, thanks for sharing


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey...I miss France here! Nice!!!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Bumping this up, for people who haven't seen the pictures yet.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank... Its a very nice, amazing photo-tour brisavoine kay:


----------



## alacanti (Jun 14, 2003)

Thanks for the pictures. I love France.


----------

